# Johanna Burkhardt/Wössner Black Wings



## Nickp (May 15, 2021)

This is rothschildianum 'Leo' SM/JOGA x anitum 'Ace' AM/AOS from Orchid Inn. First bloom. I like the dark petals on this clone. 

Pick your favorite name, depending on whether or not you think P. anitum is a separate species or variety of adductum. I'm going along with WCSP and RHS for now.


----------



## monocotman (May 15, 2021)

Lovely thing! Especially the dorsal,
David


----------



## emydura (May 15, 2021)

That is wonderful. The petals are so dark. Great clone. I have a plant of this cross that should flower later this year. I will be happy if it looks anywhere near as nice as this one.

Personally, anitum an adductum are the same species to me. If you took away the colour, I am not sure you could tell them apart, and colour shouldn't be used to separate species. Having said that, colour is important for us growers, so I would still use Wossner Black Wings for the hybrid involving anitum to distinguish it from Johanna Burkhardt. I don't think hybrid names need to be so linked to the taxonomy.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 15, 2021)

After growing both anitum and adductum, there are enough morphological differences for me to think they are separate species or subspecies.

The most differentiating trait besides the flower color (black dorsal sepals on anitum) is the leaf patterns. Anitum has light black netting on the leaf surface, particularly when young. Adductum has solid green leaves.

Besides that point, it is good to separate the breeding lines because anitum hybrids will always outshine the adductum lines for darkness of flowers. This confers an unfair advantage over adductum hybrids.

Just my thoughts .


----------



## Justin (May 16, 2021)

I think it may be HCC awardable at the minimum. 

I like that the pouch has some red in it. Most are more brown, which is the only downside of this hybrid in my eyes.


----------



## Justin (May 16, 2021)

Forgot to mention I have a few of this cross. I bought a flask, but for some reason I only have maybe six or seven left.The biggest is NBS though.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 16, 2021)

very good colour.
Hopefully more flowers as it gets bigger.
In Australia its JB or nothing (AOC wont recognise anitum)


----------



## Guldal (May 17, 2021)

Justin said:


> Forgot to mention I have a few of this cross. I bought a flask, but for some reason I only have maybe six or seven left.The biggest is NBS though.


You are more than welcome to send one my way!


----------



## Greenpaph (May 17, 2021)

Its a keeper!


----------



## GuRu (May 18, 2021)

Great flowers with deep maroon colouration....altogether a feast for the eyes.


----------



## emydura (May 18, 2021)

Justin said:


> I think it may be HCC awardable at the minimum.
> 
> I like that the pouch has some red in it. Most are more brown, which is the only downside of this hybrid in my eyes.



I agree. Award quality for sure. Sam said these would be some of the darkest WBW ever seen. He wasn't wrong.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 18, 2021)

i think a JB/WBW needs at least 4 flowers for an award.


----------



## emydura (May 18, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> i think a JB/WBW needs at least 4 flowers for an award.



I agree, especially a high award. I was talking potential.


----------



## Camellkc (May 18, 2021)

See my Wossner Black Wings from Taiwan breeding line. DS6.8.


----------



## monocotman (May 18, 2021)

Spectacular!
David


----------



## Justin (May 18, 2021)

That is FCC quality.


----------



## GuRu (May 18, 2021)

Camellkc said:


> See my Wossner Black Wings from Taiwan breeding line. DS6.8.



Wow, really spectacular.


----------



## JimNJ (May 18, 2021)

Camellkc said:


> See my Wossner Black Wings from Taiwan breeding line. DS6.8.


Incredible! Would you mind sharing the clonal names of the parents?


----------



## Camellkc (May 18, 2021)

JimNJ said:


> Incredible! Would you mind sharing the clonal names of the parents?


I don’t know the what the parents are for this series but I can give you the series code: 5010 from Shih Yueh Orchid Nursery, Taiwan.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 18, 2021)

that's very nice. maybe an AM in Oz.


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 19, 2021)

Both WBW are excellent. They need dramatic suspenseful music playing in the background. Almost an intimidating look!


----------

